# Blood tests



## Ste1108

Hi! Is there a lab where I can get blood tests done without a doctor’s prescription? I am happy to pay the costs myself. Any leads on such labs would be really helpful. 
thanks!! O


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just ask at any of the medical labs in your area. I know some labs do only blood draws in the mornings - or during the first couple hours a day that they are open - without taking appointments. Check how the medical labs in your area work. But I think in most labs it should be possible to ask for one or more specific blood tests and pay for them yourself.


----------



## tardigrade

Yes, just walk and explain what what you want tested. They will tell you, for example, do not eat or drink after midnight and tell you what time to come in or give you an appointment. In France you pay up front for everything anyway...


----------



## BackinFrance

Except during Covid emergencies, the answer is yes.. You pay before the test is done. 

(The labs I have used have always changed direct to the Secu, except when the cost is not fully covered.)


----------



## Peasant

Most labs should be willing/able to do what you ask. A visiting American friend just went into one of our local labs and asked and had some testing done ASAP. Pay with a credit card.


----------



## ko12

If possible, combine what you want to test for with a prescription. If you can do that, it should eliminate the cost of the blood draw (assuming you have a carte vitale). I used to do that a lot and I don't think anything has changed since I last did so.


----------

